# Nero vs. IMGburn differences?



## heyman421

I don't understand why, but every time i use imgburn to burn an image of a game, the videos in the game skip....

If i use nero to burn the same image, at the same speed, on the same media, the videos do not skip.....

I prefer to use imgburn, because it a) lets you make a list of images to burn, b) tells you the name of the image it just burned, so you know what to write on the disc and c) has an option to automatically delete the image after it's been burned

problem is, the skipping videos, and also nero doesn't support as many types of disc image, only iso and bin/cue

so anyone know why one program would screw up the videos, while nero burns them correctly?


----------



## Kabu

What's your burn speed and your media?  

Myself, I prefer using ImgBurn for DVDs and Nero for music.


----------



## heyman421

I burn images at 4x on 16x media....

I don't think imgburn has the ability to change the book type, where nero automatically changes the booktype from writeable to dvd-rom.

Either that or it ignores sector size

Either way, it's a consistent problem.


----------



## Kabu

You can change the booktype in ImgBurn.  Click on the picture to make it bigger...


----------



## heyman421

i don't know what the problem is, then

can't imgburn use different burning services?

right now it's just using the xp built in burning service, maybe i'll try installing another burning layer from another program, and configuring it to use it.

i think my problem is just that nero is more idiotproof


----------



## Kabu

There is an update for ImgBurn.  Uninstall what you have and reinstall from here.  Maybe that will help. If you are still having problems, they can help you there, thats what they do.


----------



## heyman421

Thanks man, i wont give up on it yet.  It's just the less wasted media the better.

I just don't like burning images with nero, because when it's done, it just says "completed ok" or something like that, and doesn't tell you what image it WAS that you just burned.....  I typically start something burning and then walk away, so i never remember what it was.


----------



## heyman421

I tried the newest version, and when i compared it to the original, it still had a lot of dissimilarities

for now, i'm just using ultraiso to convert images nero doesn't understand into nrg's.

I still like imgburn, it may just be a compatability problem with my drives.  I never had this problem with my plextors.


----------



## Kabu

You can try Jet Audio, I use that for conversion and ripping too.  You can find it in my siggy.

Do you know if you need to flash your drive?


----------



## heyman421

I did that originally, when i couldn't figure out why i couldn't burn at 18x.

But it turns out verbatim is about the only brand you can actually write with 16x.

Definitely have the newest firmware, tho.


----------



## Kabu

Thats a shame about IB.  I have never had a problem with DVDs.  I used to use DVD Decrypter for burning and after a couple of plays the DVD would skip.  Now I use IB at 4x and they come out wonderfully.


----------



## heyman421

It was my discs.

I shelled out the extra cash for some verbatims and burned them at 4x, and it's a whole new ballgame.

It seems that although dvd media seems to be getting cheaper and cheaper these days, the good stuff is still the same price.  I think companies are just finding ways to make crappier and crappier low-end garbage to sell at discount prices, and still selling the good media for full price.

I got the verbatims for $12.99/50 at sam's club, but they're only 8x.  

They're verbatims, tho.  So i'll wait a little longer for goodness 

I've been taking it for granted that all media is more or less the same anymore, but it's apparently NOT the case.

Good to see verbatim's still around, and still up to their old tricks.  I remember even back in the cd-r days verbatim was the name to look for if you wanted a job done right.


----------



## shawn_selig29

nero is used more often and popular...has nice and easy to use look...


----------



## heyman421

....... thanks


----------

